# "Einrichtbetrieb" nach DIN 13848 betrachten



## Wignatz (22 Juni 2011)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe ein großes Problem bei unseren Maschinen was den Einrichtbetrieb oder auch "Unsafe-Mode" angeht.

Wir haben momentan Regler und Motoren eingesetzt, bei dem es NICHT möglich ist, in diesem Betrieb mit der Integrierten Sicherheit "Sicher reduzierter Geschwindigkeit" zu fahren. Lediglich "Safe Torque Off" ist machbar.
Für die sicher reduzierte Geschwindigkeit wären massive Umbaumaßnahmen erforderlich (austausch der Motoren, größere Regler mit dieser Sicherheitsfunktion --> würden aber nicht in den Schaltschrank passen etc.).

Die Risikobeurteilungen erstellt bei uns ein externes Unternehmen. Dazu mal ein Auszug zu dieser Betriebsart:



> ..Alle neben stehenden Vorgänge, bei denen die Schutztüre geschlossen ist, sind ungefährlich. Während der normalen Bearbeitung von Werkstücken mit der Maschine kann auf das sog. „Antasten“ verzichtet werden. Antasten ist eine Sondertätigkeit, die nur besonders geschultem Personal vorbehalten sein darf, dass Zugang zu dem Sonderschlüssel hat, mit dem sich der Unsafe Mode zuschalten läßt. Da sich jedoch auch gut geschultes Personal nur bedingt gegen Verletzungsgefahr durch die hochtourig laufenden *Spindeln *schützen könnte (z.B. Gefahr durch
> herausfliegende Werkzeugfragmente), können in der Betriebsart Unsafe Mode grundsätzlich keine Spindeln (und auch kein Kühlmedium) zugeschaltet werden.Hierbei ist jedoch eine softwaremäßige Verriegelung
> ausreichend, da von Fachleuten zum einen verlangt werden kann, dass sie nicht mit Vorsatz versuchen werden, im Unsafe Mode die Spindeln zuzuschalten und da zum anderen ein ungewolltes Anlaufen einer
> Spindel (z.B. bei softwaremäßigem Versagen) sofort detektiert werden könnte und das Gefahrenpotential durch die Werkzeuge an sich ohnehin nur klein ist (nicht-scharfkantige Topfwerkzeuge). Im „Unsafe Mode“ können alle *Achsen *bei offener Schutztür aktiviert werden (inkrementales Verfahren, oder Verfahren zu einer bestimmten Position durch
> Eingabe einer Relativ- oder Absolutposition), aber nur mit (softwaretechn.) reduzierter Geschwindigkeit....


Das heißt, hier wurde kein Performance Level r eingefügt und ich müsste es nicht berechnen. Jedoch möchte ich mir diesen Schuh nicht freiwilig anziehen...

Könnt ihr mir da Helfen bzw. sagen wie hier vorzugehen ist und ob es überhaupt berechnet werden kann??
Als Software benutze ich Sistema.

Gruß


----------



## Tommi (22 Juni 2011)

Guten Morgen Wignatz,

welchen PLr/PL hast Du denn an der Maschine bei Schutztürbetrieb?

Der Schlüsselschalter für Unsafe-Mode muss denselben haben. 
(DIN EN 60204-1)

Kommen dann die Fachleute ins Spiel, kannst Du evtl. im Risikographen
P1 (Gefährdung kann vermieden werden) anwählen. Das steht auch so in der Norm. 
Aber einer plötzlich durch techischen Fehler im Eilgang losfahrenden Achse
kann auch ein Fachmann nicht ausweichen.
Lösung, wie immer, abhängig von der konkreten Situation.

Mal sehen, was die anderen dazu sagen...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Wignatz (22 Juni 2011)

Hi.

Bei dem Schutztürbetrieb habe ich PLr/PL = c! 
Durch die PILZ Bauteile und Regler mit "STO" auch kein Problem!
Der Schlüsselschalter ist integriert in einem Bedienpanel (Bosch VDP 90.3).
Noch habe ich dazu keiner Sicherheitstechnischen Daten gefunden.

Gruß


----------



## Safety (22 Juni 2011)

Hallo, 
es gibt auch Externe Drehzahlüberwachungen die dann erkennen wenn eine Drehzahl überschritten wird. 
z.B. 
http://www.pilz.de/products/control_communication/safety_relay/f/pnozsigma/s/00514/index.de.jsp?itemId=750330
oder in Verbindung mit der PNOZ Multi das ms1p bis ms4p (HTL)
http://www.pilz.de/downloads/open/PNOZmulti_Techn_Catalogue_1001153-DE-07.pdf?redirected=true
Zur Sonderbetriebsart der Betriebsartenwahlschalter ist eine SF und muss das vorgegebene Niveau PLr erfüllen. 
In der PNOZ Multi gibt es einen Softwarebaustein der entsprechend den Schlüsselschalter auswertet und eine DC von 99% erreichen kann.


----------



## Safety (22 Juni 2011)

Zu den Sonderbetriebsarten sehe Dir bitte die DIN EN ISO 12100 an.
Abschnitt 6.2.11.10 Auswahl von Steuerungs- und Betriebsarten
Und 
MRL 2006/42/EG 
Abschnitt 1.2.5


----------



## Wignatz (22 Juni 2011)

Das PNOZmulti in Verbinung mit ms1p haben wir uns schon mal  angeschaut....jedoch ist da das Problem, das du einen Geber benötigst  bzw. zusätzliche 2 Näherungsschalter. Wir haben jedoch nur ein  spezifisches Absolutmesssystem! Damit ist nichts anzufangen bzw.  auszulesen!

Werde mir gleich mal die Norm zu den Betriebsarten durchlesen.


----------



## Wignatz (22 Juni 2011)

Die in der Norm beschrieben Kriterien sind ja erfüllt! 
Reduzierte Geschwindigkeit ist aber nur Softwaremäßig zu realisieren und da ist ja meine Frage....muss das berechnet werden? Oder belasse ich es wie aus dem Auszug meines ersten Beitrages? Da beruht die Argumentation, das dort das Ausschlusskriterium zum Tragen kommt...da wurde die Sicherheit von der konstruktiven Ebene ja auf die organisatorische Ebene verlagert.

Geht am Ende die Funktion oder die Sicherheit vor?Im schlimmsten Fall kann man die Maschine komplett umbauen, sodass diese nicht mehr Bedienbar ist.

Gruß


----------



## Tommi (22 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

1.
Handelt es sich um eine bestehende Maschine oder um einen Neubau?
Seid ihr also im Prozeß der CE-Kennzeichnung oder Maschinenüberprüfung?
Habt ihr gerade eine Maschinenveränderung durchgeführt?

2.
Besteht die Möglichkeit irreversibler Verletzungen beim Einrichten?
Schau diesbezüglich mal in die Norm. (Erklärung S1 und S2)
Beantworte diese Frage ehrlich aber nicht übertrieben. 

3.
Mit einer einfachen SPS kannst Du nach 13849 maximal PL b erreichen!
Das ist* leider* so.

4.
Welche Rolle spielt die Frma, die die Risikobeurteilung erstellt?
Trägt diese Firma irgendeine Verantwortung für ihre Aussagen?

Blöde Situation, kenne ich auch...;-)

Einen Umbau will keiner bezahlen und die aktuellen Normen kannst Du
nicht einhalten. Deshalb ist Frage 1 wichtig!

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (22 Juni 2011)

Hallo,
also wenn deine Risikobeurteilung ergeben hat das die verminderte Drehzahl zu Deinem Sicherheitskonzept gehört, bedeutet Du musst ein vorhandenes Risiko mindern, hier damit der Werker reagieren kann. Dann gehört diese verminderte Geschwindigkeit auch  zu einer SF und benötigt ein Maß welche Höhe von Risiko gemindert werden soll und dies ist dann auch das Qualitätskriterium für Deine SF der sogenannte erforderliche Performance Level PLr .
Man kann vieles machen aber man muss es auch Verantworten können und die MRL Abschnitt 1.2.5 ist in Nationales Gesetzt umgesetzt 9. Verordnung GPSG und somit gibt es hier auch wenig Spielraum.


----------



## Wignatz (27 Juni 2011)

Guten Morgen 

zu. 1: Es handelt sich hierbei um schon bestehende Maschinen, die es seit ca. nem Jahr gibt. Es ist "ein kleiner Bruder" von einer Serie von Maschinen. D.h. wenn wir hier die Kosten erhöhen, und das würd es extrem, wenn wir zb PNOZmulti oder gar andere Motoren einsetzen, dann ist es kein kleiner Bruder mehr und die Gefahr besteht ganz aus dem Programm genommen zu werden...

zu 2: Das ist jetzt die Frage....im schlimmsten Fall KÖNNTE es passieren das sich 2 Achsen gleichzeitig bewegen und Quetschgefahr besteht. So würde ich keine irreversiblen Verletzungen sehen, aber wie gesagt...falls doch dann Mahlzeit. Aber wo ist hier die Grenze zwischen Ehrlich und Übertrieben...

zu 4: Die Firma welche die Risikobeurteilungen schreibt, trägt keine Verantwortung. Dafür steht unsere Firma grade. Wenn wir denen sagen wir brauchen PLr = b, dann schreiben die das auch da rein.


----------



## Safety (27 Juni 2011)

Hallo, also PLr=b dann musst Du bei deiner Berechnung auch bekommen.
Also benötigst Du jetzt Werte dann kann man dies berechnen.


----------



## Wignatz (27 Juni 2011)

Da reden wir glaube aneinander vorbei . Das mit dem PLr=b war nur ein Beispiel. Im moment haben wir in der Risikoanalyse nichts stehen, weil es nicht betrachtet wird (haben wir so vorgegeben, was aber falsch ist). Wenn wir das jetzt doch betrachten, dann kommt PLr=d oder e rein und wir können das nicht verwirklichen. 
Da ich wie gesagt im Einrichtbetrieb kein "Safe Motion" habe, kann ich das noch nicht einmal in irgendeiner weise berechnen. Und ein Regler der nur "STO" hat, bringt mich in dieser Betriebsart nicht viel weiter 

Das ist ja die ganze Sache warum ich mich hier umhöre .

Dieses Thema raubt mir noch die letzten Nerven


----------



## Tommi (27 Juni 2011)

Hallo Wignatz,

Es sind also relativ neue Maschinen mit CE-Zeichen, oder?

Den Einrichtbetrieb gar nicht zu betrachten, wäre das Schlechteste,
wenn was passiert. Ihr wisst ja genau, daß ihr ihn habt und auch ein gewisses Risiko besteht. Das wäre mindestens Grobe Fahrlässigkeit.
So gut kannst Du vor Gericht gar nicht lügen. 

Der Performancelevel sagt ja nur was über das Ausfallverhalten von Hardware aus, nicht, ob es überhaupt zumutbar ist, sich im "Unsafe-Mode"
ohne reduzierte Geschwindigkeit in den Gefahrenbereich zu begeben.
Das ist, wie Safety schon sagte, im Rahmen der Risikobeurteilung nach
DIN EN ISO 12100 zu bewerten.



> Geht am Ende die Funktion oder die Sicherheit vor?


 
Du meinst damit die Sicherheitsfunktion als solche, oder den Performancelevel, mit welchem Du diese umsetzt?

Offiziell musst Du beides machen.

Wenn Du den PLr weglässt und nur eine softwaremäßige reduzierte Geschwindigkeit realisierst, hast Du immer noch ein geringeres Restrisiko als wenn Du gar nichts machst.

Das ist jetzt aber nur eine allgemeine Risikobeurteilung, wie gesagt, offiziell nach Maschinenrichtlinie musst Du beides machen.

Du hast geschrieben, daß Du einen PLr=c hast. Der gilt für die nackte Gefährdung, mit oder ohne Schutzgitter, oder wie meinst Du das?

Kannst Du nicht einen dreistufigen Zustimmschalter verwenden? Oder einen Fußschalter? Oder Zweihandschaltung?

Mehr kann ich aus der Ferne leider nicht zur Problemlösung beitragen.

Habt ihr eine Fachkraft für Arbeitssicherheit? Frag den doch mal.

Viel Erfolg noch. :s12:

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (28 Juni 2011)

Hallo,
  also wir können Dir nichts anders schreiben, es steht nun mal in der MRL 2006/42/EG das man eine Sonderbetriebsart nur mit vermindertem Risiko bereitstellen darf, ein Weg ist sichere verminderte Geschwindigkeit. Und wenn man den Stand der Technik anwenden muss , dann greift die DIN EN ISO 13849-1.

Alles andere ist in Deiner Verantwortung egal on alt oder gebraucht oder Neumaschine ein Arbeitgeber darf nur sichere Arbeitsmittel bereit stellen. 



Ansonsten sehe Dir mal die Beispiel im BGIA Bericht 5/2003 an Du kannst ja die 954-1 anwenden. Beispiele sind enthalten sind aber nicht mehr stand der Technik.

http://www.dguv.de/ifa/de/pub/rep/pdf/rep04/biar0503/rep5_03.pdf


----------



## Wignatz (28 Juni 2011)

Moin Tommi
Moin Safety,

erstmal vielen Dank für die Infos und die Bemühungen !!

@Tommi:
Von dieser Sorte Maschinen werden pro Monat ca. 4 gebaut und die gibt es seit ca. einem Jahr.

Ok, den Einrichtbetrieb nicht zu betrachten war ja das "Wunschdenken" !



> Du meinst damit die Sicherheitsfunktion als solche, oder den Performancelevel, mit welchem Du diese umsetzt?


 Damit meine ich, ob die Funktion der Maschine (die allgemeine  Funktion) vorgeht und die Maschine bedienbar bleibt oder ob ich mir mit  der Sicherheitsbetrachtung alles verbaue und die Maschine nicht mehr  wirklich bedienbar ist.
DENN ich gehe nun davon aus, das ich egal wie, im Einrichtbetrieb den PLr=d irgendwie einhalten muss.
Das heißt für mich/uns definitiv, das die Maschine komplett umgebaut  werden MUSS, da ich wie schon beschrieben mit diesen  Motoren/Geber/Regler dies nicht erreiche.



> Der Performancelevel sagt ja nur was über das Ausfallverhalten von  Hardware aus, nicht, ob es überhaupt zumutbar ist, sich im "Unsafe-Mode"
> ohne reduzierte Geschwindigkeit in den Gefahrenbereich zu begeben.
> Das ist, wie Safety schon sagte, im Rahmen der Risikobeurteilung nach
> DIN EN ISO 12100 zu bewerten.


Wenn ich DIN EN ISO 12100:1 Abschnitt 5.5 die Gedankenstriche "- Wurden  die Gefährdungen beseitigt ODER die Risiken der Gefährdung soweit  vermindert, wie dies praktisch umsetzbar ist?" und "-Ist sichergestellt,  dass die durchgeführten maßnahmen die Fähigkeit der Maschine zur  Erfüllung ihrer Funktion nicht übermäßig beeinträchtigen?" lese, dann  kann ich die erste mit ja und die zweite mit nein beantworten (wenn ich  die umbauten beginne).

Laut dieser Norm wurde das Risiko in der Inhärent sicheren Konstruktion  verringert (Softwaremäßige red. Geschwindigkeit, Spindeln ohne Leistung  etc.) und ich gehe mit Schritt 2 und 3 weiter (Bild 1 DIN EN ISO 12100:1) was dann wieder die organisatorische Ebene anspricht..

Werde mir die Norm jetzt nochmal genau anschauen.

@Safety:
Danke für die Info, werde mir das auch gleich mal anschauen!


Hoffentlich ist bald wieder Wochenende ..


----------



## Wignatz (28 Juni 2011)

Was anderes:

OHNE Geber ist eine sicher red. Geschwindigkeit nicht machbar oder gibt es da ne Möglichkeit mit 2 Näherungsschaltern und dem PNOZmulti?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Juni 2011)

Wignatz schrieb:


> Was anderes:
> 
> OHNE Geber ist eine sicher red. Geschwindigkeit nicht machbar oder gibt es da ne Möglichkeit mit 2 Näherungsschaltern und dem PNOZmulti?


 
eigendlich schon, Siemens Umrichter können das. Je nach Anwendung kann
das schon ausreichen.


----------



## Safety (28 Juni 2011)

Hallo,
also wie geschrieben wenn neue Maschine dann PLr und dann erfüllen.
Die Multi kann auch mit Sensoren eine Drehzahl erkennen.
Hier benötigst Du dann aber welche mit MTTFd Wert und am besten noch zwei verschiedene Typen.


----------



## Safety (29 Juni 2011)

> Laut dieser Norm wurde das Risiko in der Inhärent sicheren Konstruktion verringert (Softwaremäßige red. Geschwindigkeit, Spindeln ohne Leistung etc.) und ich gehe mit Schritt 2 und 3 weiter (Bild 1 DIN EN ISO 12100:1) was dann wieder die organisatorische Ebene anspricht..


 
Hallo,
eine Inhärent sichere Konstruktion bedeutet etwas anderes siehe 12100 Abschnitt 6.2, Du bist schon bei den Steuerungstechnischen Schutzmaßnahmen also Schritt 2, siehe hierzu DIN EN ISO 12100 Abschnitt 6.2.11.7. Eine reine Software Lösung kann und wird es nicht geben können da immer ein Sensor oder Aktor im Spiele ist. Damit kann man dann die DIN EN ISO 13849-1 anzuwenden.


----------



## Wignatz (29 Juni 2011)

Hi,
ok dann war ich da wohl falsch!
Also ziehe ich jetzt trotzdem als Fazit, das es für uns keine Möglichkeit gibt die Maschine zu berechnen, egal wie ich es anstelle.........

Trotzdem danke nochmal!


----------



## Wignatz (8 Juli 2011)

Hi.

Ich muss das Thema jetzt nochmal kurz aufgreifen. 
Mittlerweile weis ich, das sich die Kosten bei uns auf mehrere Tausend Euro belaufen werden, wenn wir andere Regler und Motoren einbauen müssen.

Die Kosten sind nicht so das Problem, aber die konstruktiven Maßnahmen:
- Die anderen Motoren sind doppelt solange wie die jetzigen (konstruktiv nicht machbar)
- Die Regler sind größer und breiter als die jetzigen. Passen nicht in den Schaltschrank --> nicht machbar

Jetzt muss ich nochmal Fragen:



> Ist  als  Ergebnis  der  Risikobewertung  das  verbleibende  Risiko  höher  einzuschätzen  als  das  akzeptable  Restrisiko,
> müssen Maßnahmen zur Risikominderung durchgeführt werden. Dazu nennt die Maschinenrichtlinie drei Grundsätze
> für die Integration der Sicherheit, die der Reihe nach zu befolgen sind:
> •    Beseitigung oder Minimierung der Gefahren durch Konstruktion,
> ...


Punkt 1 können wir definitiv nicht umsetzen!

Ich brauche mal eine klare Antwort:
Wenn wir den Einrichtbetrieb nicht bewerten können weil die Regler keine Integrierte Sicherheit haben, können wir die Maschine nächstes Jahr nicht mehr verkaufen bzw aus dem Programm nehmen?

Gruß


----------



## Tommi (8 Juli 2011)

Wignatz schrieb:


> Ich brauche mal eine klare Antwort:


 
Hallo,

also, Du willst vielleicht Sachen wissen. 

Wenn hier jetzt 2 Leute "NEIN" sagen, sagst Du Deinem Chef:
"Die Leute aus dem SPS-Forum haben gesagt, es geht nicht."

Ohne die Maschine gesehen zu haben, würde ich niemandem einen solchen entgültigen Rat geben.

Aber unproblematisch scheinen Deine Maschinchen nicht zu sein.

Ich hatte doch mal Zustimmschalter für den Einrichtbetrieb vorgeschlagen, kannst Du die nicht einsetzen?

Bestell doch mal einen "Safety-Experten " von Pilz offiziell zur Beratung
zu Euch ins Haus. Dann bekommst Du eine verbindliche Antwort.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (10 Juli 2011)

Hallo,
  es wurde hier alles geschrieben was man zu dem Thema wissen sollte.
  Es gibt hier auch gesetzliche Vorgaben und auch Typ C Normen Werkzeugmaschinen.  Ob man dies alles missachten sollte bzw. kann wage ich zu bezweifeln. Aber letztendlich bist Du als Konstrukteur verantwortlich. 
  Im Anhang  mal ein Beispiel der IFA.


----------



## Wignatz (11 Juli 2011)

Guten morgen und nochmals danke euch beiden für die Geduld !

Ich weis, eine "Fernbeurteilung" ist immer schwer.  In wie weit bringt uns der Zustimmtaster was, wenn die Regler nicht sicher sind?

Gruß


----------



## Tommi (12 Juli 2011)

Kein Problem,

Du kannst mit dem Zustimmschalter dem Regler den Saft komplett
"hochkategorisch" abschalten.

Nachteil:
Dann darf der nicht losgelassen werden, ohne daß ggfs. mit viel
Aufwand wieder gestartet werden müsste...

Ob das praktikabel ist, kann ich leider von hier aus nicht sehen.

Weiterhin viel Erfolg!

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Wignatz (14 Juli 2011)

Hi Tommi!

Das ist aus unserer Sicht leider nicht praktikabel..
Ich habe nochmal Bilder angehängt um diesen Arbeitsraum um den es geht etwas zu verdeutlichen.
In diesem Arbeitsbereich greift unser Monteur VOR der Auslieferung hinein um die Maschine einzumessen und danach frühstens nach einem Jahr wieder, um nachzumessen etc.

Der "Kunde" greift in dem Moment rein, wenn er Antasten muss!
Dieser Vorgang läuft so ab:
Schutztür zu, Achsen fahren an das Werkstück ran (an einen Sicherheitsabstand 1mm), danach geht die Tür auf, Bediener betätigt langsam die Jogtaste am Bedienpult und gleichzeitig dreht er mit Hand die untere Spindel um festzustellen, wann das Werkzeug das Werkstück berührt. Danach ist das Antasten fertig.
Durch den Sicherheitsabstand geht hier eig keine Gefahr aus...die Achsen könnten höchsten in die andere Richtung "abhauen". Da ist aber keine Quetschgefahr weil der Bediener sich da normal nicht aufhält.

Anfang August hab ich evtl ein Termin mit einem Sicherheitsberater von Pilz...mal sehen


----------



## Wignatz (18 Juli 2011)

Ich hab nochmal eine Frage an euch:

Wann bzw. unter welchen Vorraussetzungen kann oder darf ich denn den Fehlerausschluss anwenden?

Kann man das in Verbindung mit der Erfahrung (Seit x Jahren kein Fehler) der Antriebe etc Begründen oder ist das nicht zulässig?
Wenn ja und wenn ich das so begründe, was ist dann wenn doch was passiert?

Gruß


----------



## Tommi (18 Juli 2011)

Wignatz schrieb:


> Wenn ja und wenn ich das so begründe, was ist dann wenn doch was passiert?
> 
> Gruß


 
Hallo,

also wenn Du das tust, was im Anhang steht, hast Du nichts falsch gemacht, dann bist Du Deiner Sorfaltspflicht nachgekommen.

Es darf nicht der Eindruck entstehen, daß Du nur Geld sparen wolltest...

Begründung immer schriftlich, am besten mit Unterschrift Deines Chefs
und nach dem 4-Augen-Prinzip z.B. mit der Sicherheitsfachkraft.

Ich empfehle aber auch die Lektüre der 13849-2.

Da wird im Anhang ja auch drauf hingewiesen.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (18 Juli 2011)

Hallo, 
  also Fehlerausschlüsse müssen immer begründet und vor allem dokumentiert werden.  
  Man muss natürlich die Fehler kennen, wie will man bei komplexen elektronischen Geräten die Fehlerbewerten, man kennt diese ja nicht!  Es handelt sich um nicht nach Sicherheitsprinzipien gebaute Gerät bei denen jederzeit auch mal umkonstruiert wird. Die in der DIN EN ISO 13849-2 aufgeführte Möglichkeiten auf bestimmte Bauteile Fehlerausschlüsse zu machen sind immer begrenzt und man findet keine auf komplexe Elektronik, weil es nicht möglich ist!
  Sorry aber wenn es ein nicht akzeptables Risiko darstellt dann muss man entsprechende Gegenmaßnahmen ergreifen auch wenn es Geld kostet. Und ich empfehle Dir nochmal entsprechende Typ C-Norm  zu suchen und die darin enthaltenen Lösungsvorschläge um zusetzen, daran wird eure Lösung gemessen werden z.B. die Norm für Bearbeitungszentren DIN EN 12417 diese Normen enthalten auch die Vorgaben für die verschiedenen Betriebsarten.


----------



## Safetyexpert (20 Juli 2011)

*Einrichtbetrieb, Fehlerausschluss, BG*

Die EN 61800-5-2 ist zur Maschinenrichtlinie harmonisiert und gibt hier Auskunft zu den Sicherheitsfunktionen; Hier würde SLS (Safely Limited Speed) der Anforderung genügen; Ein Baumustergeprüftes Überwachungsgerät verwenden, was dann SLS autark via SSI überwachen kann;

Bei einem Fehlerausschluss in einem einkanaligen System, egal in welcher Ausprägung ist dieser maximal bis zu einem bis zu einem PL d / SIL 2 zulässig. (Liason Paper);

Bei der Umsetzung aller Schriften der BG bitte auch die Directive (das Gesetz des öffentlichen Rechtes in Deutschland) beachten: "2006/42/ EG - Anhang IV - Punkt 21" 
Loggikeinheiten - alles was in der Sicherheitstechnik mit Logik zu tun - ist ein Verfahren nach Artikel 12 notwendig - z.B Baumusterprüfung...


----------



## Wignatz (21 Juli 2011)

Danke nochmal an euch alle !

Hatte gestern jemand von PILZ in unserem Haus.
Das Ende vom Lied wird sein, das wir den Einrichtbetrieb/Unsicheren Betrieb ganz rausnehmen werden bzw. müssen und alle Messungen und Ausrichtungen hinter geschlossener Schutztür machen.

Was natürlich die Bedienbarkeit zunichte macht.  In wie weit sich der Kunde dann später daran hält ist wiederrum eine andere Sachen solange wir bei Inverkehrbringen alles richtig gemacht haben und dies so auch in der Betriebsanleitung vermerkt haben.

Gruß


----------



## Safetyexpert (22 Juli 2011)

*Wo ist eigentlich das Problem??*

Die MRL sagt man unterstellt alle Fehler in allen Bereichen der Lebensphase insbesondere beim Einrichtbetrieb oder Eingreifen; Die zur MRL harmonisierte Norm EN 12417 (Vermutungswirkung) stellt explizit "Die Betriebsart 3  - Wahlweise Betriebsart für manuelles Eingreifen unter eingschränkten Betriebsbedingungen" dabei ist eine definierte Vorschubgeschwindigkeit und definierte Spindeldrehzahl ausdrücklich beschrieben. Man muss hier also "nur" die Bewegungen (unabhängig vom Antriebsregler) mit einem baumustergeprüften Sicherheitsbauteil überprüfen. (Sicherheitsfunktionen der EN 61800-5-2 ebenfalls harmonisiert). Dabei verwendet man die vorhandenen Signale des Standard - Antriebsreglers / Motorencoder etc. und wertet diese sicherheitsgerichtet aus; dann Nachweis über EN 13849 bzw. EN 62061 ....
Erledigt!


----------



## Tigerente1974 (22 Juli 2011)

Wignatz schrieb:


> Was natürlich die Bedienbarkeit zunichte macht.  In wie weit sich der Kunde dann später daran hält ist wiederrum eine andere Sachen solange wir bei Inverkehrbringen alles richtig gemacht haben und dies so auch in der Betriebsanleitung vermerkt haben.



Ein schwieriger Punkt. Die Maschinenrichtlinie fordert ausdrücklich "vernünftigerweise vorhersehbare Fehlanwendung" in die Risikobetrachtung mit einzubeziehen. Für den "Einrichtbetrieb" dürfte naheliegen, dass die vorgesehene Schutzeinrichtung manipuliert wird, wenn der Bediener "unzumutbar" durch die Schutzeinrichtung behindert wird.
Jetzt kann man mit den Begriffen "unzumutbar" oder "vorhersehbar" herumspielen...



Wignatz schrieb:


> Was natürlich die Bedienbarkeit zunichte macht.



Aber ich denke das sagt da schon alles...

"Alles richtig" hat man da vielleicht auch nicht ganz gemacht. Dieser Punkt sollte auf jeden Fall peinlich genau begründet werden.


----------



## Safetyexpert (22 Juli 2011)

*Vohersehbare Fehlanwendung*

Ob den reduzierten Betrieb die Bedienbarkeit zunichte gemacht wird glaube ich nicht, weil dabei die Schutztüre geöffnet ist.

Die Fehlanwendung ist in Bezug auf die Grenzen der Maschinen einzubeziehen; Juristisch ist hier der Unterschied zwischen dem Fehlgebrauch und den Missbrauch; Der Missbrauch muss nicht berücksichtigt werden. Das beseitigen einer Schutzeinrichtung ist eindeutig ein Missbrauch.


----------



## Andreas Koenig (25 Juli 2011)

Ich sehe bei der Formulierung, dass es sich um eher ungefährliche "topfförmige" Werkzeuge handle, einen möglichen Ansatz, ggf. kann man mit einer Zweihandschaltung und einem Umrichter mit SST1 arbeiten, der die Spindel schnell stoppen kann...aber egal wie Du es drehst, du wirst bei einem erforderlichen PL=d ankommen. 

Wie oben angedeutet gibt es diverse Drehzahlüberwachungsgeräte auf dem Markt, die teils auch ohne extra Geber auskommen (die überwachen die motordseitige Frequenz)

Auch müsste Deine Firma mal auf dem Markt schauen, was "Stand der Technik" ist, denn der muss bei Sicherheit in jedem Fall berücksichtigt werden.  Aus meiner Sicht ist Stand der Technik zumindest eine Schnellbremsung über SST1 oder eine Sicherheitsbremse, kein Austrudeln per STO.

Auch sollte mal realistisch durchgerechnet werden, ob ein programmierbares Sicherheitsschaltgerät tatsächlich teurer ist. Wir setzen sie ab 3 Sicherheitsfunktionen standardmäßig ein, weil sie (bei Kleinstserien) eben günstiger sind,  wenn man den gesamten Aufwand (Bauteile, Installation, Programmieren, nachträgliche Anpassungen & Flexibilität bei Sonderwünschen des Kunden) sieht.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (25 Juli 2011)

Safetyexpert schrieb:


> Der Missbrauch muss nicht berücksichtigt werden. Das beseitigen einer Schutzeinrichtung ist eindeutig ein Missbrauch.



Aus meiner Sicht eine Fehleinschätzung. Die Bedienbarkeit der Anlage muss gegeben sein. Führt ein Konstruktionsmangel dazu, dass die Bedienbarkeit auf Kosten der Sicherheit verloren geht, ist die Manipulation "vorhersehbar". Da hat man seine Hausaufgaben nur bedingt gemacht.
Zugegeben ist es manchmal sehr schwierig das korrekt zu bewerten. Man kann sich aber auch nicht auf die Position zurückziehen, dass der Kunde die Sicherheitseinrichtungen eben nicht umgehen darf.


----------



## Safetyexpert (26 Juli 2011)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht eine Fehleinschätzung. Die Bedienbarkeit der Anlage muss gegeben sein. Führt ein Konstruktionsmangel dazu, dass die Bedienbarkeit auf Kosten der Sicherheit verloren geht, ist die Manipulation "vorhersehbar". Da hat man seine Hausaufgaben nur bedingt gemacht.
> Zugegeben ist es manchmal sehr schwierig das korrekt zu bewerten. Man kann sich aber auch nicht auf die Position zurückziehen, dass der Kunde die Sicherheitseinrichtungen eben nicht umgehen darf.


Man muss hier zwischen der juristischen Interpredation und der technischen Betrachtung unterscheiden. Die Grenze ist hier natürlich unter Umständen technisch schwer zu ziehen oder fliessend. Wo endet der Fehlgebrauch und wo beginnt der Missbrauch. Im englischen (juristisch) bitte nicht verwechseln!N (Missbrauch = Abuse / Fehlgebrauch = Misuse). Juristisch braucht der Missbrauch in Europa (also die bewusste, falsche Anwendung / oder Sabotage) nicht betrachtet werden.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (26 Juli 2011)

Das ist was für Rechtsanwälte. 

"Technisch" gesehen ist die Konformitätserklärung unter Umständen mangelhaft.


----------



## Andreas Koenig (26 Juli 2011)

Dass Schutztüren manipuliert werden, wenn ein Einrichtbetrieb nicht unter vernünftigen Bedingungen möglich ist, weil z.B. eine bei der Zerspanung in der Regel verschmutzte Sichtscheibe die Sicht massiv stört oder einen so weiten Abstand erzwingt, dass man nicht genau sehen kann) ist nicht nur "vorhersehbar" sondern fast zwingend zu erwarten. Das ist nicht Stand der Technik bei Zerspanungsmaschinen...Irgenwie kriege ich den Eindruck einer rein herstellungskostengetriggerten Sichtweise, die die aus vernünftigem kaufmännischen Kalkül erforderlichen Risikorücklagen für Nachrüstung beim Kunden; Rückrufaktionen oder gar Strafprozesse völlig ausser Acht lässt. Würde man die bilden, kann man die Sicherheit im Vergleich dazu viel kostengünstiger auf ein vernünftiges Niveau bringen.

Ich hoffe, ihr liefert nie eine Maschine an meinen Arbeitgeber, denn der würde Euch die MRL und C-Normen unter die Nase halten und kategorisch eine Nachrüstung auf den Stand der Technik und eine gefahrlos benutzbare Maschine fordern - sonst kein Geld. Und das Dumme ist, Dein Arbeitgeber könnte noch nicht mal was dagegen machen.
Zusätzlich würde er als Lieferant angesehen, dem das generelle Grundverständnis für Sicherheit fehlt und den man dann künftig ganz besonders tiefgehend abnehmen wird (das geht nicht gegen Dich, wäre aber bei uns in einem solchen Fall gängige Praxis).

Ich glaube, um zu einem Ergebniss zu gelangen, müsst ihr eine etwas weitere Sicht (vorerst ohne jede Kosten) einnehmen. Zuerst mal genau aufschreiben, was konkret muss denn beim "Einrichten" getan werden.    
Was sind dafür konkret die Voraussetzungen (z.B. "direkte Sicht", Abstand max...mm), Achse X muss angetrieben werden...)

Dann prinzipiell mögliche Schutzmaßnahmen suchen ("Brainstorming", ohne gleich auf Realisierung und Kosten zu schauen), danach Auswahl der geeigneten Maßnahme.  Da kann z.B. rauskommen dass man eine billige CCD-Kamera zum Einrichten nimmt (machen wir teils bei Schweißanlagen), ggf. kann mittels elektrischem Kontakt im Schleichgang angetastet werden, ggf. aufgrund von Zeichungsmaßen direkt ein Sollwert angegeben werden und es muss nur ein Werkzeugkorrekturwert angegeben werden, wenn ein neues Werkzeug eingebaut wird, ggf. Zweihand, ein Schutzfeld mit Laserscanner oder LV oder ein mobiler Zustimmtaster...)


----------



## Safety (26 Juli 2011)

Hallo, 
  das dies Rechtlich nicht zu betrachten ist sehe ich anders. 

  [FONT=&quot]DIN EN 1088[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]5.7 Konstruktion zum Verringern von Umgehungsmöglichkeiten [/FONT]


----------



## bike (26 Juli 2011)

Es verwundert mich, dass hier so sehr nach dem Rechtsanwalt oder Gericht gerufen  bzw geschaut wird.

Nach meinem Verständnis sollte, wie es Andreas richtig beschreibt, zunächst einmal ein IST-Zustand aufgenommen werden.
Mit diesem Wissen eine Risikobetrachtung machen, dann prüfen, was ist am Markt vorhanden, was machen die "anderen".

Dann festlegen, was soll erreicht werden, die Technik suchen und dann erst schauen, was kostet es. 
Es ist viel leichter von einem Kuchen etwas abzuschneiden, als ein Stück wieder schön anzukleben.


bike


----------



## Safetyexpert (1 August 2011)

*Mit einer einfachen SPS PL b??*



Tommi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 3.
> Mit einer einfachen SPS kannst Du nach 13849 maximal PL b erreichen!
> Das ist* leider* so.



Sorry, ich muss Sie leider korrigieren! Mit einer Standard SPS kann man auch leider nicht Pl b erreichen - auch mit zwei Standard SPS´n kann man keinen Pl b erreichen. Dies geht zwar rechnerisch, ist jedoch genau dies ist in der aktuellen Maschinenrichtlinie untersagt worden. 
Dies heißt dies Berechnung ist überflüssig, weil Sie ausgeschlossen wurde. 
Mit einer Standard SPS oder zwei Kanälen mit Standard SPS´n kann man immer nur PL a erreichen.

ANHANG IV der MRL IV der 2006/42/EG
Punkt 21. Logikeinheiten für Sicherheitsfunktionen 
(bedürfen eine Behandlung nach Artikel 12) - dies beduetet zumindest eine Baumusterprüfung. -als ein Zertifikat eines notified Bodies wie TÜV, NSBIV, DGUV,  etc. 
Dies bedeutet alles was eine Logik verarbeitet hat ohne Baumusterprüfung immer nur PL a. Deshalb ist es überflüssig mit einer Standard SPS Ausfälle zu berechnen oder als bewährtes Bauteil zu betrachten. 
Das einzige was möglich ist, wäre ein Standard-SPS in einer Sicherheitsfunktion als Diagnosekanal oder als komplemetären zweiten Kanal zu betrachten. 
Also einfache SPS - egal wie = immer PL a


----------



## prost (24 September 2020)

*Danke für den Tip*



Safetyexpert schrieb:


> Sorry, ich muss Sie leider korrigieren! Mit einer Standard SPS kann man auch leider nicht Pl b erreichen - auch mit zwei Standard SPS´n kann man keinen Pl b erreichen. Dies geht zwar rechnerisch, ist jedoch genau dies ist in der aktuellen Maschinenrichtlinie untersagt worden.
> Dies heißt dies Berechnung ist überflüssig, weil Sie ausgeschlossen wurde.
> Mit einer Standard SPS oder zwei Kanälen mit Standard SPS´n kann man immer nur PL a erreichen.
> 
> ...



Der Beitrag ist ja schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen, aber nachdem ich gerade eben vor demselben Problem gestanden bin war die Information sehr hilfreich. Vielen Dank für den Eintrag, das hat mir gerade viel Arbeit erspart.


----------



## Safety (24 September 2020)

Hallo ich kann dem Kollegen da nicht recht geben.
Bitte lese dazu IFA Report 2/2017 6.3.10 Anforderungen an die Software von Standardkomponenten in SRP/CS.
Standard SPS können bei Einhaltung der oben genannten Anforderungen bis PLb eingesetzt werden.


----------



## Blockmove (25 September 2020)

Nach fast 10 Jahren immer noch die gleichen Diskussionen um Standard-SPS und / oder Standard-Bauelemente.
Ich liebe Sicherheitstechnik :sm3::sm3:


----------



## Safety (25 September 2020)

Ich habe auch lange überlegt, ob ich darauf Antworten soll…
Aber nach meiner Auffassung und auch der IFA kann man eine Standard SPS bis PLb einsetzen und dass wird auch in der Praxis so gemacht. Siemens gibt dazu MTBF Wert raus.


----------



## stevenn (25 September 2020)

Safety schrieb:


> Ich habe auch lange überlegt, ob ich darauf Antworten soll…
> Aber nach meiner Auffassung und auch der IFA kann man eine Standard SPS bis PLb einsetzen und dass wird auch in der Praxis so gemacht. Siemens gibt dazu MTBF Wert raus.


man muss sich ja auch mal überlegen, was denn PLb überhaupt bedeutet. Hier gibt es so gut wie keine Gefährdung, dementsprechend sollte es doch auch möglich sein StandardSPSn einzusetzen. Vom Gefühl her ist von einer Nadel gestochen zu werden eigentlich schlimmer als was PLb absichern muss.


----------



## Tommi (25 September 2020)

Einer meiner Seminarteilnehmer sprach in diesem
Zusammenhang einmal von
Welpenstreichelmaschinen.


----------



## Profilator (26 September 2020)

Hallo,

MRL und 12100 fordern ja für den Einrichtebetrieb u.A. : Zustimmungseinrichtung, Zweihandschaltung, Steuerungseinrichtung mit selbsttätiger Rückstellung zugelassen (Tippbetrieb) und Betrieb nur mit vermindertem Risiko ( z. B. verminderte Geschwindigkeit).


Wenn für den Einrichtebetrieb das Eingangsrisiko mit PLd (S2-F1-P2) angesetzt wird, ist ja zunächst eine SF Betriebsartenanwahl erforderlich. Zugang damit nur durch geschultes Personal. Sofern es gelingt diese in PLd umzusetzen ist das Risiko danach (S2-F1-P1) gleich PLc.
Jetzt kommt ein (3-Stufiger) Zustimmtaster als SF in PLc, der die Energie zu den Antrieben schaltet. 
Das Restrisiko ist danach S0 gleich 0.


Für die verminderte Geschwindigkeit bleibt jetzt eigentlich kein PLr mehr "übrig". Ich frage mich, ob dann die verminderte Geschwindigkeit auch tatsächlich "sicher" sein muß. 


MfG


----------



## stevenn (28 September 2020)

Profilator schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> MRL und 12100 fordern ja für den Einrichtebetrieb u.A. : Zustimmungseinrichtung, Zweihandschaltung, Steuerungseinrichtung mit selbsttätiger Rückstellung zugelassen (Tippbetrieb) und Betrieb nur mit vermindertem Risiko ( z. B. verminderte Geschwindigkeit).
> 
> ...


interessante Vorgehensweise, ich glaube nicht das das so erlaubt/gedacht ist. Gehen wir davon aus, es dreht sich etwas mit mit 5000 rpm, wie kommst du dann bei deiner ersten Bewertung von P2 auf P1? oder sagen wir, es kann etwas wegfliegen. auch geschultes Personal kann etwas das mit 100 km/h auf sich zu fliegt, nicht ausweichen. Oder wie es Tommi schon mal geschrieben hat, _"Aber einer plötzlich durch techischen Fehler im Eilgang losfahrenden Achse kann auch ein Fachmann nicht ausweichen."_
Und seit wann gibt es S0?


----------

